# The Fate of the Furious: Im neuen Trailer kracht es gewaltig!



## Darkmoon76 (9. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Fate of the Furious: Im neuen Trailer kracht es gewaltig!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Fate of the Furious: Im neuen Trailer kracht es gewaltig!*


----------



## huenni87 (10. März 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte spätestens nach Teil 5 Schluss sein sollen.

Die sogenannte LaFamilia lässt ja mittlerweile selbst die Expendables alt aussehen. 

Keine Frage immer noch gute Actionfilme nur eben einfach mittlerweile weit weg von der ursprünglichen Idee. Und wenn dann die Leute immer sagen: "Ja aber das muss sich doch weiterentwickeln! Stelle dir mal vor es ginge 10 Filme lang immer um das gleiche." Dann frage ich ganz trocken: "Wer sagt das es unbedingt 10 Filme davon geben musste?"


----------



## nuuub (10. März 2017)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2058

Dominik Toretto, mittlerweile im Altersheim, bekommt einen Anruf von seinem Enkel der ein CIA Agent ist.

Ein ganz böser, böser, Bösewicht will die Sonne in die Luft sprengen. Extra dafür hat er eine spezielle Rakete gebaut. Mit Ultra-Anti-Hitze-Beschichtung.  

Dom trommelt seine alte (alt... hahaha...) Truppe zusammen. Von der CIA ausgestattet mit zur Raumschiffen umgebauten Fahrzeugen, darunter ein Nissan Skyline GT-R R34, mal wieder, und extra für Dom eine Cobra Shelby 427 S/C, machen sie Jagd auf die bösen, bösen, Bösewichter. 

Das brennende Finale. Die Jagd gegen die Zeit auf der Oberfläche der Sonne.

Wird Dom es schaffen die Rakete zu entschärfen bevor die Sonne explodiert und die Galaxie gleich mit?
Wird sich Amerika von der 40 Jährigen Diktatur des Donalds erholen?
Wird AlBundy seinen Comeback feiern?

Bleiben sie dran, im Dezember 2058 erfahren sie es!


----------



## Zaepfle (10. März 2017)

Viel Bum Bum und Brum Brum

Frauen Autos und Explosionen das Klischee was Männer wollen ^^


----------



## huenni87 (10. März 2017)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie damals Triple X gehatet wurde wegen der total übertriebenen Action. Was wurde sich da aufgeregt.


----------



## JBT (10. März 2017)

Ja, so fahre ich auch jeden Tag  Haha is klar, dann wissen wir ja alle was passert, wenn die selbstfahrenden Autos auf den Markt kommen. Schade, dass die Filme jetzt eher eine Mischung aus James Bond und Transformers ist, anstatt sich treu zu bleiben . Finde den Kommentar von NUUUB ziemlich passend.


----------



## Phone (10. März 2017)

JBT schrieb:


> Ja, so fahre ich auch jeden Tag  Haha is klar, dann wissen wir ja alle was passert, wenn die selbstfahrenden Autos auf den Markt kommen. Schade, dass die Filme jetzt eher eine Mischung aus James Bond und Transformers ist, anstatt sich treu zu bleiben . Finde den Kommentar von NUUUB ziemlich passend.



Sich treu bleiben?
Das hörte schon mit dem zweiten Teil auf...


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. März 2017)

Ich bin ja gespannt auf den Film. Wird sicher wieder n geiler Actionfilm. Aber danach sollte echt Schluss sein. 8 Teile genügen.


----------



## huenni87 (10. März 2017)

Einen neunten wird es auf alle Fälle geben. Es wurde schon vor dem siebten festgelegt das es bis Teil 9 geht.


----------



## Phone (10. März 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Einen neunten wird es auf alle Fälle geben. Es wurde schon vor dem siebten festgelegt das es bis Teil 9 geht.


Die machen es bestimmt rund auf 10


----------



## Batze (11. März 2017)

Gibt es nicht genug Gamer News für die 4 Top Aufmacher auf der Main?
Also ich habe nichts wenn hier und da mal ein Film vorgestellt wird, aber da ganz oben, damit habe ich Probleme mit.
Das hier ist in erster Linie doch wohl erstmal eine Gamer Page und nicht die zweit Page von Cinema.
Oder zahlt die Filmbranche gerade mehr für solche Film/Kino Werbung?


----------



## JBT (11. März 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Sich treu bleiben?
> Das hörte schon mit dem zweiten Teil auf...



Würde eher sagen mit dem 4., extrem wurde es aber ab dem 6. Teil. Und im 7. waren die Hauptdarsteller unverwundbar. Also eher like a Superman. Im 2. und 3. Teil ging es ja immerhin noch um Autorennen und Tuningszenen. Danach ging es nur noch um Action und dass sie alles können. In Teil 9 sind sie dann mit fliegenden Autos unterwegs.


----------

